# Bosch Colt...variable or single speed..?



## R69S (Jan 10, 2011)

This is my first post so forgive me if I did not find this topic already covered via my quick search.

Hi my name is Mike and I'm a tool-A-holic. I am ready for my first router and I was looking to get a Colt. I noticed the variable speed model sells for pretty much the same price as the single speed so my question is...

Does the single speed model offer any advantage's over the variable speed model?

Which would you get?


thx,
Mike


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

R69S said:


> This is my first post so forgive me if I did not find this topic already covered via my quick search.
> 
> Hi my name is Mike and I'm a tool-A-holic. I am ready for my first router and I was looking to get a Colt. I noticed the variable speed model sells for pretty much the same price as the single speed so my question is...
> 
> ...


A variable speed will give you the ability to adjust the router speed for the bit & or material you are working with more than a single speed. The colt is limited to the smaller bits than a full sized router would be.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

As JLord indicated, the two reasons for variable speed is to reduce speed on larger bits, and secondarily for problem woods that can burn at higher speeds. For a small router like the Colt, the value of variable speed may be doubtful if you don't use exotic woods.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

You want the variable speed the Single-Speed spins at 35,000 RPM that will burn up most bits not to say anything about the burn marks in all lumber..I run my Colt in the number 1 or 2 speed setting all the time and it will spin a 2 1/2" bits easy  i.e slot cutters... and the bigger round overs...etc.

I use the 1 1/2" guides in my Colt, so I can pop in the bigger bits easy.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=51152&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1

========
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PR10E-S...ref=sr_1_3?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1294685709&sr=1-3
========


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I had the single speed, sold it and bought the variable speed. Having options is always a better way to go.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, that puppy runs at 35,000 RPM? What in the world for? Obviously, I never checked the specs. Sorry for my misleading remark, Mike.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Mike

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

There are several threads covering this topic on this forum. If you Google it it is also discussed on other fora.

An interesting comment by someone who advocated only single speed said "mine vibrates a bit at 35,000 rpm".

Here is a good article on router speeds:

NewWoodworker.com LLC

Having gone through the same decision making process I decided to pass on a single speed.


----------



## R69S (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I could not see why someone would go for the fixed speed so thought I would ask in case I was missing something. I have some shelves to round over and a fireplace surround to make so I'll be back soon.

thx,
Mike.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Ralph Barker said:


> Wow, that puppy runs at 35,000 RPM? What in the world for?


Laminate trimming (which is what the Colt/GKF600 was originally designed for) where a high speed is necessary to get the best quality of cut, especially when using single edge cutters


----------



## amaonline (Jan 1, 2011)

I sure like my variable speed colt. It is useful. I have used it for laminates and exotics alike, It's a handy little cuss...


----------

